# Need editing help



## ncbrock (Jul 29, 2010)

Ive been working with some pictures, and Im out of ideas. Can anyone maybe complete this image for me? I realize its not the best cutout, Im not too good at cutting things out. It would be cool with some like stage background or drums or something.
I can send you the PSD to make it easier if you want


----------



## Evil7 (Jul 29, 2010)

I can try to do something for ya local friend.
Send that psd

[email protected]


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm kinda new at editing, so I can't really help much =[ but nice axe.


----------



## ncbrock (Jul 29, 2010)

thanks man, I just sent the email

edit: heres what I have so far, turned out good i thin


----------



## thyrteen13 (Jul 29, 2010)

ncbrock said:


> thanks man, I just sent the email
> 
> edit: heres what I have so far, turned out good i thin




thats really good!


----------



## tekkadon d (Jul 29, 2010)

that is pretty good it doesnt look like youve 'obviously' been shooped. nice job =]


----------



## ncbrock (Jul 29, 2010)

thanks guys. heres another filter for kicks


----------



## Evil7 (Jul 30, 2010)

yeah yours looks better than mine.. I will have another go at it tomorrow..  
I will try different lights and equipment..


----------



## josh pelican (Jul 30, 2010)

Dude, watch out! A bear's gonna get ya'!


----------



## ncbrock (Jul 30, 2010)

thats pretty cool evil, how did you do the lights?


----------



## Evil7 (Jul 30, 2010)

I found a pic of the lights/background.. then used the filter under RENDER , called lighting effects... 

Used a cross lighting.. aimed the light in the direction from were the light was coming from .. and changed the color of the lighting effects to the colors of the lights in the background.. 
I did this on the layer of you and the layer of the amp..

I will try a whole different layout when I get a little free time... 
Honestly i think you did a really great job and didnt need any help


----------

